# Bretagne MTB oder RR ?



## McBike (26. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wir wollen dieses Jahr in die Bretagne fahren. Sommerurlaub in Loctudy (Nähe Quimper).  Gibts da nette Single Trails oder soll ich lieber das Rennrad mitnehmen ?
Hat einer n Tip mit französischen Webseiten ?


----------



## Beelzebub (29. Januar 2004)

hi dirk,

ich war letztes jahr in der bretagne (nähe cap frehel,fort lalatt) also etwas nordöstlicher. singletrails gab es in unserer ecke sehr wenige.das einzige waren kleine wege durch die heide die mich aber nicht so vom hocker hauten.
da die straßen in gutem zustand sind und es viele nicht sehr befahrene davon gibt würde ich dir zum RR raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (2. Februar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> hi dirk,
> 
> ich war letztes jahr in der bretagne (nähe cap frehel,fort lalatt) also etwas nordöstlicher. singletrails gab es in unserer ecke sehr wenige.das einzige waren kleine wege durch die heide die mich aber nicht so vom hocker hauten.
> da die straßen in gutem zustand sind und es viele nicht sehr befahrene davon gibt würde ich dir zum RR raten.



Hi Dirk,

ich war zweimal in der Nähe von Crozon/Morgat. Hat mit dem Rennrad viel Spaß gemacht, weil die Straßen (zumindest teilweise) sehr verkehrsarm sind, ein schönes Wellenprofil haben und immer schön der Wind bläst. Sind auch nette, hübsche Ortsdurchfahrten, alte Häfen, etc. Gute Mountainbike-Strecken wären auch mir nicht aufgefallen, obwohl ich auch immer mit meinem Hund zusammen viel zu Fuß durch die Gegend streune. In der Bretagne hat's auch die ein oder andere militärische Einrichtung, was einer Querung hinderlich sein könnte.

Gruß Ploughman


----------



## Woods (8. Februar 2004)

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an.
Wir waren letzten September in der Bretagne in der Nähe von St.Brieuc (nochmal Danke an alle, die mir mit Tipps geholfen haben).
Richtung Fort La Latte und Cap Frehel sind immer viele Rennradler unterwegs. Die Straßen sehen dort auch ganz gut aus und die Landschaft ist echt toll. Vor allem diese vielen niedlichen kleinen Dörfchen.
Wenn man sich nicht gerade an den Hauptverkehrsstrecken herumtreibt, hat man sogar ziemlich seine Ruhe. Und meiner Ansicht nach fahren die Franzosen weitaus weniger schlimm, als man ihnen nachsagt. Allerdings hat die Gegend mehr Steigungen, als ich zuerst gedacht hatte.
Ich würde auch eher zum Rennrad raten.


----------



## sprossenwolf (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo McBike,
nach meiner Erfahrung kannst du ruhig beides einpacken:
wir waren in der Umgebung von Crozon/Morgat. Beim Tourismusbüro gabs für 2  einen Kartensatz - ähnlich Moserguide - von diversen MTB (d.h. VTT-)-Touren unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeitsgrade der Umgebung. Diese waren von den Höhenmetern her unspektakulär aber das Geläuf hatte es technisch in sich: Schlamm und grobe Steine, urwaldartiger Wildwuchs und als Krönung den höchsten Berg der Halbinsel, den Menez Hom, der zwar nur lächerliche 350m hoch ist, aber über technisch anspruchsvolle Trails mit kindskopfgroßen Felsbrocken zu bewältigen ist.
Also genug fürs Training! Die Aussichten, gerade an der Küste entlang waren zudem grandios!
Wenn du LINKS suchst:
google.fr - suchwörter: "quimper randonnees vtt" und du hast 643 Treffer zum Schmökern - Viel Spaß!


----------



## McBike (12. Februar 2004)

Danke erst mal für die Tips. 

Vor allem google.fr (da hätte ich ja auch mal draufkommenkönnen).
Das mit beidem will gut überlegt sein,der Kram von der Family soll ja auch noch mit :=))


----------



## hulster (1. August 2016)

Da hat sich viel getan. In der ganzen Region gibt es mittlerweile VTTs in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Recht gut Ausgeschildert.
 Eine gute Website ist:

http://veloenfrance.fr

 Leider fehlen Angaben zu Bike Shops.
Bin nämlich gerade da und habe mir auf einer Tour die komplette Reifenwand aufgeschlitzt.


----------



## hulster (7. August 2016)

So, dann mal ein Update.

Nach meiner 1. Tour - #14 Rostudel - war ich voller Euphorie. Singletrail Anteil recht hoch. Schöne Streckenführung. Aber technisch recht einfach. Bei Veloenfrance als einfach qualifiziert ( es gibt noch sehr einfach). Es gibt 2 - 3 Abfahrten, die mit der Geschwindigkeit interessanter werden.
Nach meinem Reifenschlitzes auf der Anfahrt zur Tour #15, bin ich dann 2 Tage später ne kurze Testrunde - #13 Dinah - gefahren. 
Da war ich das erste Mal ein wenig enttäuscht. Doch viele recht breite Wege und sehr viele der in Küstennähe typischen Farnheckenwegen. Diese Hecken sind aber leider meistens so hoch, dass sie keine Aussicht gewähren.
Also am nächsten Tag die erste als "schwierig" klassifizierte Tour - #15 Teeboule - unter die Räder genommen. Da dann noch mehr enttäuscht, ob des Radwege, breite Wege und Straßenanteils. 
Ich bekam dann so eine Vermutung, die sich am nächsten Tag auf der "sehr schwierigen" Tour - #16 Menez Luz bestätigte. Wir würden unter dem Begriff "schwierig" halt immer ne technische Schwierigkeit verstehen. Die Franzosen meine "anstrengend".
Ich habe mit je 10,5 km An- und Abfahrt knapp 1000 Hm auf 56 km gesamt zusammenbekommen.
Die Streckenführung auf #16 ist aber recht schön.
TROTZDEM würde ich immer dem MTB den Vorzug geben, weil man meistens näher an die Küste kommt. Und ingesamt haben sie sich schon Mühe geben und es ist angenehm, sich keine Touren selbst zusammenbasteln zu müssen.
Der XCler wird wahrscheinlich auch zufrieden sein. Wer mehr technisch fahren möchte hat vielleicht noch eine Chance mehr im Hinterland.

Eine schöne technische Sache WÄRE der GR34 (Küstenwanderweg), ABER Konflikte wären vorprogrammiert. Sobald das Wetter nur halbwegs passabel ist, ist die Frequentierung durch die die beworbenen Sehenswürdigkeiten sehr hoch. Das Problem wären wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal die echten Wanderer, die MTBler eventuell gewohnt sind und auch Verhalten auf engen Wegen. Eher Familien und normale Spaziergänger. Und das wäre alle 20m der Fall. Sehr spaßbefreit.


----------

